# Light flickering sound effect



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Ok, anybody else know of a better light flickering sound effect, I been looking all over and this seems to be the best one I could find. I like the one SLAM uses in his hack in the box, but I was not able to get just the electric bulb flickering electric sound effect without some of the music. I need to do more light flickering coordination with the prop controller and audio


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

electricity sounds, try this one?


----------

